# Looking for a BSD licensed DHCP server



## Phishfry (Nov 6, 2019)

I am interested in using only BSD licensed software for my routers and software switches.
Problem is my favorite DHCP server is dns/dnsmasq but it uses a GPL license.
ISC DHCP server no longer uses the ISC license, which was compatible with BSD/MIT style license.
But the problem is that ISC DHCP products switched licenses in July 2018 to Mozilla Public License.
From what I can read MPL is not compatible with BSD licensing.

So what should I do? Reinvigorate the old ISC DHCP server at version 43 or what?
I want to use no GPL software if possible.
How can they call it ISC DHCP server if it don't use ISC license. That is bogus.




__





						ISC license - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



They need to rename it to MPL DHCP server if they want to switch licensing. Otherwise it is false advertising.


----------



## forquare (Nov 6, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> How can they call it ISC DHCP server if it don't use ISC license. That is bogus.
> They need to rename it to Mozilla DHCP server if they want to switch licensing. Otherwise it is false advertising.



Probably because it's under the *Internet Systems Consortium*, maybe less because of the licence


----------



## SirDice (Nov 6, 2019)

Perhaps net/dhcpd? Don't use it myself but it does have a BSD license.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 6, 2019)

Isn't that just a client?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 6, 2019)

It conflicts with isc-dhcp4[1-3]-server, so I presume it's a server


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 6, 2019)

OK will check that out.
So `dhclient` is the BSD client and net/dhcpd is the server.
Got that mixed up.
Thanks for the alternative.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 6, 2019)

It has been very interesting browsing through the source files for our base utilities at /usr/src/sbin/.
I had spoken in regards to criticisms that our pfctl/pflog is behind OpenBSD but no big deal, so it was nice to be able to see what the difference is exactly.
It also made me understand why we have not recently synced with OpenBSD's project.
We now have our own implementation and we simply used OpenBSD's pf as a starting point for our own.
I also learned that ipfw was created for FreeBSD and might be a better choice for me.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 6, 2019)

Never tried THIS but fit the license requirement.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 6, 2019)

I was surprised to see BSDRouter project using a good bit of GPL software when I dug into the licenses.


----------

